# Another Tortoise Farm



## -EJ (Feb 11, 2010)

This is kind of related to the other tortoise farm post only it is more exotic. These are the kinds of places and the thing some of us only dream of doing.

As far as tortoises go the 2 main species are Aldabras and Radiateds.

I'll start with Mauritius... This is La Vanille Crocodile park... home to over 100 adult Aldabra Tortoises.







They produce a good number of babies every year.






The facility is open to the public but it is not local by any means.






The owner of the park thought to expand and put together this place in Reunion which is an island near Mauritius. This is a natural canyon. The front is walled off. The tortoises have the run of the entire canyon.
















How would you like to have the opportunity to take care of these animals in this place?






















This guy is over 500 pounds...






This is my favorite and least favorite part.






This operation is producing hundreds of these... and can't move them. Most are second generation.
My buddy, Jim, was kind enough to share these photos.







The numbers at which these animals are produced is mind boggling.






They have the same free range as the Aldabras (not together).






Again... They are produced in massive numbers.











There are a few generations that have been produced.











These islands are one of the places most of us can only dream of (this is actually the Seychells... another post)






Hope you enjoyed this as much as I did.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks wonderful!! All those beautiful torts. Cute baby pics! Sheesh, good think not everybody can get them to reproduce like that. Wouldn't want the Aldabras to go cheap!


----------



## harris (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome. That first shot is an excellent representation of tortoises in general. The Radiated issue is a little disheartening though. Please enlighten us as to why they can't move them, and if they're doing anything to reduce the production amount.


----------



## -EJ (Feb 11, 2010)

The Endangered Species act kind of really restricts movement of the animals.

I don't see any reason as to why they should reduce production.



harris said:


> Awesome. That first shot is an excellent representation of tortoises in general. The Radiated issue is a little disheartening though. Please enlighten us as to why they can't move them, and if they're doing anything to reduce the production amount.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 11, 2010)

great pictures! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 11, 2010)

Woooooow. So beautiful! 
How on earth do they find the nests??


----------



## -EJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Good question.

I suspect that they just collect the babies... I'll ask.



dreadyA said:


> Woooooow. So beautiful!
> How on earth do they find the nests??


----------



## Nay (Feb 11, 2010)

Ed, thank you!
Na


----------



## jblayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Great pics and story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 11, 2010)

I would prob voulnter a week of my time to work at the aldbara farm. I would think that if they can't move the radiadteds that they would try to curtail production myself, great pics.


----------



## cdmay (Feb 11, 2010)

Fantastic stuff Ed! 
A dream job if there ever was one.


----------



## terryo (Feb 11, 2010)

Great pictures. Something some of us would never be able to see. Thank you Ed.


----------



## Shelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Just curious... how come only some of the babies are numbered?


----------



## muddled (Feb 11, 2010)

Woow, amazing! If they let me in I'll know where I'm going to my next vacation


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, those Aldabrans are just so majestic. I am assuming they are gentle giants, as I sure would not want to be on the wrong end of a cranky one! 

So the Endangered Species Act prohibits the sale of Radiata across international borders? Why does this breeder keep producing so many babies if those babies have nowhere to go? If they are so prolific, won't they eventually overrun their enclosure, even though it is very large? 

Thanks for the extraordinary photos!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2010)

Ed: Do you know if they are allowed to release the radiata back into their native land?


----------



## Annieski (Feb 12, 2010)

With the number of torts just in the pic's-- when are they no longer considered endangered?


----------



## harris (Feb 12, 2010)

Annieski said:


> With the number of torts just in the pic's-- when are they no longer considered endangered?




The endangered level is based on the numbers where the species is native from.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you so much Ed for sharing!

Sharing is caring


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 12, 2010)

Shesh Ka Bap!
Is it just me or is the first picture actually a dinosoar.. look at the size of it! WOW

Then when you scroll down to the 10th picture befor the end.. the one with you and the tortoise.. HUGE AGAIN!

I would love to marry an american to see all of these wonderful creatures..we dont get that in the UK 


xxx


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the habitat these torts have got and the 500 pound one is huge, theyall look happy, i just wish i had the money and space to do that,oh and the time.they are all so cute..


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 12, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> I would love to marry an american to see all of these wonderful creatures..we dont get that in the UK



Kymiie, you don't have to get married to travel anymore!


----------



## samstar (Feb 13, 2010)

Paradise!


----------



## K9KidsLove (Feb 13, 2010)

I would so love to visit that park. Do they do body searches of people when they leave?!!!
Patsy


----------

